# '14 Ranger 570 crew



## FuriousJ (Jun 14, 2014)

Whatsup guys. New guy here to the forum. Just wanted to show off my 570 crew and it's transformation since I bought it back in January.

















After 2.5" lift and put some OMF beadlocks & EDL's

























New windshield, custom top, 14" hd2's wrapped in 29.5" outlaw 2's and outkast Fabworx forward a arms to finish her up! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Very nice. It's come together pretty good.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Sick!


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## FuriousJ (Jun 14, 2014)

Thanks guys! I just wish I had more time to go on some rides!!!


----------



## adamwedge (Jan 4, 2014)

Nice. Those beadlocks were badass. You ride at shiloh?


----------



## FuriousJ (Jun 14, 2014)

adamwedge said:


> Nice. Those beadlocks were badass. You ride at shiloh?


 
Yea I love those beadlocks! Its just hard to find a tire wide enough for the rears. They're actually for sale as well.

Yea we actually go to shiloh alot since it closer to us, but Sabine ATV is first choice as its just as far.

One more shot lol


----------



## adamwedge (Jan 4, 2014)

Nice. Looks mean! Where are you out of?


----------



## FuriousJ (Jun 14, 2014)

Lufkin/Huntington,Tx


----------

